# PCIe Kabel geschrottet



## butzler (27. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe es geschafft, bei meinem *Pure Power L8 CM 630W * gleich* beide PCIe-Kabel *zu schrotten. 
Ich sage nur: Blechschere .
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, nur diese beiden Kabel nachzukaufen ? Wäre sehr dankbar für entsprechende Hilfe.

butz

be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-630W/BN182)


----------



## ugotitbad (27. März 2013)

"Garantie". Frag mal den Support von be quiet! oder den Shop von dem du das Netzteil her hast. Was suchst du mit einer "Blechschere" am Netzteil?


----------



## msobisch88 (27. März 2013)

Wende dich einfach an den Bequiet-Support auf deren Website laut Bequiet-Forum bekommt man kostenlosen Kabel-Ersatz


----------



## hodenbussard (27. März 2013)

Das mit den Kabelersatz kenn ich,aber ob die eine Blechschere unter Kulanz laufen lassen..........? 
Rechne mal lieber eine Gebühr ein

PS: Blechscheren fürn PC sind was für Noobs,wahre Kenner nutzen sowas hier HeHeHe


----------



## 0815klimshuck (27. März 2013)

1. Gedanke: Blechschere  
2. Gedanke: Lötkolben + Schrumpfschlauch ! 
3. Gedanke: nein lieber kein Lötkolben + Schrumpfschlauch


----------



## be quiet! Support (27. März 2013)

Hallo Butzler,

Wie darf ich dir denn helfen? 

Gruß

Marco


----------



## butzler (27. März 2013)

Hallo Marco,

danke für die schnelle Antwort .
Wie im Startpost erwähnt, benötige ich *zwei PCIe Kabel *für mein *Pure Power L8 CM 630W*.
Schick sie mir einfach zu, am besten kostenlos , oder gib mir Rat, an wen ich mich mit meinem Anliegen wenden soll.

butz


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. März 2013)

Schreib hierhin ne nette Mail: info@be-quiet.de
Die liefern mir nen gesamten Kabelsatz nach, ohne zu fragen (kostet dann allerdings 15€, aber ich hab schon Fälle gesehen, wo die für 1 oder 2 Kabel gar nichts verlangt ahben ).


----------



## alex2210 (27. März 2013)

Genial kann ich das mal nennen^^ 
Ich würd gern mein Straight Power austauschen, is mir aus versehen aus dem Fenster gefallen   
Hoffentlich tauschen sie dir die Dinger auch aus


----------



## butzler (27. März 2013)

Danke Scarecrow, dann werd ich mal dahin schreiben.

butz


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. März 2013)

butzler schrieb:


> Danke Scarecrow, dann werd ich mal dahin schreiben.
> 
> butz


 
Kein Problem 

Die antworten auch recht schnell


----------



## be quiet! Support (28. März 2013)

Hallo Butzler,

eine freundliche PN mit deiner Adresse könnte die Lösung für dein Problem sein. 

Gruß

Marco

Nachtrag: 

Die Kabel gehen heute per Post raus.

Bitte passe auf, wenn du wieder mit der Blechschere hantierst 

Gruß und frohes Osterfest!

Marco


----------



## butzler (28. März 2013)

1000 x Danke !! 
Damit hätte ich jetzt wirklich nicht gerechnet, vor allem nicht dermaßen schnell. Heute am frühen Morgen eine Mail geschrieben und kurz darauf diese Antwort:

*Hallo Herr butzler,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Die Kabel gehen Ihnen in den nächsten Tagen per Post zu.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen und frohes Osterfest

After Sales Service*


Das ist Service ! Ich bin wirklich restlos begeistert  -  und gelobe, künftig die Blechschere nicht mehr in die Nähe meines Rechners zu lassen. Ehrenwort.

Frohes Osterfest !

butz


----------

